# ebay thread comments



## fordcowboy

Post your ebay comments here.


----------



## Bubba 123

fordcowboy said:


> Post your ebay comments here.


Hi :wave:
I "Surf" Epay for slot cars, toys & related stuff.....
I'm glad we can re-up an ADULT version of this again...
not only 4 bragging-rites on w/ we find, but 4, 2nd. opinions on; 
Cost,(with-in the ball-park of retail/going-4 pricing..??)
Condition, (Did U Notice the...???)
and any SERIOUS un-happy dealings 2 watch out for...

TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ian Garnett

Yes, this thread has my vote. With more eyes watching it helps with my decision to bid, watch or pass.


----------



## hefer

Okay...I have an eBay question. I know you can save a favorite seller. Is there a way to keep a sellers listings from showing up when you do a search. There are a couple of sellers that have the same stuff on there for months. I would like to not have to wade through all that stuff over and over again. Thanks!


----------



## LostDog44

I love scrolling through E bay for slot cars. although this is not the best time of year for a lot of great deals there are some out there. you just have to look and look again each day. And if you see what you want and it has a buy it now tag ya better jump on it. I tend to avoid the 1 picture sellers. as for seeing the same cars for sale week after week, my eye to finger scroll reflexes seem to be getting faster so I don't notice them as much.


----------



## brownie374

Good time to sell bad time to buy!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Lets start*

I'm a trend watcher. 

Stuff goes up...stuff goes down...and other stuff holds solid. The under tow if you will. We saw the belly/middle ripped out of the slotcar market a few years back. The high end car sell price dropped off, but held reasonably well by comparison. Used chassis, body, or mixed lots remained desirable. 

One of the overlooked genres that has always held it's ground pretty well is original plastic buildings/structures that have been constructed. Nice ones always seem to command top dollar.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Au...321622296705?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ae22ec881

Certainly not the greatest example, but representative of the idea.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Never thought about building an Ambulance, pretty cool idea though, at least I thought it was...RM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-1932...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ae20551fe#ht_729wt_1362


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Never thought about building an Ambulance, pretty cool idea though, at least I thought it was...RM
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-1932...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ae20551fe#ht_729wt_1362


never thought of that-1 either :thumbsup:
must be my senility kicking in :freak::drunk:

need 2 try 1, for my "Gangster-Era" themed collection :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## GT40

Guys
Now that funny, the pic in his right up is way older than his Ambulance.


----------



## sethndaddy

See now, what I do with them is throw out the black fenders/running boards. and mount it on a slimline chassis.............looks perfect


----------



## sethndaddy

eliminated for the christmas season


----------



## a110alpine

*why????*

please tell me . you guys are the ho experts. http://www.ebay.com/itm/321619502496?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## Bubba 123

a110alpine said:


> please tell me . you guys are the ho experts. http://www.ebay.com/itm/321619502496?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


WOW!!! Congrads!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

Highly collectible rare sponsor body. I'm a collector parade lap guy. I do not see these all too often.:thumbsup:

Congrats.


----------



## vansmack2

I always thought the AFX Petty Chargers were mail in only. I do not remember ever seeing one in a store. This carded one is on EBAY now for $175 starting bid.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-AFX-HO-...161535329031?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item259c418307


----------



## vansmack2

I always thought the AFX Petty Chargers were mail-in only. I do not remember ever seeing one in a store. This carded one is on EBAY now for $175 starting bid.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-AFX-HO-...161535329031?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item259c418307


----------



## asennafan

No, they were available in retail stores, and I think most of the ones you see for sale today are NOT actual mail-in cars. The store version did not come with the extra sticker sheet that the mail-in version came with, so if all the ones you see for sale were really "mail-in" cars many more of them would have the extra stickers on them.


----------



## blue55conv

After Aurora was gone, a lot of their stock appeared at Toys-R-Us. You had to turn in a paper slip to get your cars. I recall turning in a slip for a Charger and getting a Petty Charger. It was the luck of the draw. The cars were loose in tissue paper. There were no stickers.


----------



## super8man

I just want to give thanks to the folks on here that suggested that prices would be good for buyers in the build up to Christmas. I found a ton of great deals (too many) and I would not have looked as diligently as I did were it not for the posts in HT. You had to act fast but I found all of my back issue cars that I had been resisting paying ebay-retail that is typical throughout the yeat. 

Now that Christmas has passed, i see the trends are back to high prices with the same old stock with fewer oddball cars (the ones I like) coming up. 

So, to reiterate what I found, shopping ebay for slot cars from November onwards through the last couple of days before Christmas are the best. 

Thanks again!


----------



## vansmack2

blue55conv said:


> After Aurora was gone, a lot of their stock appeared at Toys-R-Us. You had to turn in a paper slip to get your cars. I recall turning in a slip for a Charger and getting a Petty Charger. It was the luck of the draw. The cars were loose in tissue paper. There were no stickers.


I remember getting a few cars at Toys-R-us with those paper slips. I just never saw that Petty Charger there. If I had I probably would have got one. I have two now. One of them is missing the plastic piece that goes in front of the rear bumper, but I have a white piece I stole from a junker Charger to use in its place.


----------



## bobhch

Turn up your volume & click on this Weird Al E-Bay song!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9erOUs67f9E


----------



## slots-n-stuff

bobhch said:


> Turn up your volume & click on this Weird Al E-Bay song!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9erOUs67f9E


Loved it... Thanks bobhch.... Lmao


----------



## GT40

You guys are sick ,but it was funny.


----------



## vansmack2

Definitely funny. My son has it stuck in his head now.


----------



## TheRockinator

Too much truth in that parody. I've purchased at least 3 items listed in the song. Beanie Babies, Pez dispensers, and a slightly damaged Golf Bag, even though I was actually buying the clubs that came with it.....

Later The I ended up using that bag for several years but the clubs are long gone Rockinator


----------



## bobhch

*Need money for slot cars so, I sell junk on Ebay...*

I'm glad you guys got a laugh from Mr. Weird Al...:lol:

We've got a new Goodwill down the street from us now. 
I picked up a filthy dirty Mickey Mouse Fireman Cookie jar and cleaned it up.

Then sold it on E-Bay.....

Bob...I got it on EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeBAY...zilla


----------



## bobhch

vansmack2 said:


> Definitely funny. My son has it stuck in his head now.


Hahahahaaha...Yeah I just listened to our son singing along to it in his bedroom....On EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeBay. LOL

Going to go look for a How to play that song on Guitar on U-Tube and get him even more hooked.


----------



## SCJ

vansmack2 said:


> I always thought the AFX Petty Chargers were mail-in only. I do not remember ever seeing one in a store. This carded one is on EBAY now for $175 starting bid.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-AFX-HO-Slot-Car-Richard-Petty-Road-Runner-New-G-Plus-in-Pack-/161535329031?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item259c418307







This car was packaged by REH Distributing one of the many buyers of left over Aurora product when it folded.



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RjAFX

bobhch said:


> I'm glad you guys got a laugh from Mr. Weird Al...:lol:
> 
> We've got a new Goodwill down the street from us now.
> I picked up a filthy dirty Mickey Mouse Fireman Cookie jar and cleaned it up.
> 
> Then sold it on E-Bay.....
> 
> Bob...I got it on EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeBAY...zilla


I love running the bids up on eeeeeeeeBay. Watching dweebs pay double it's value on eeeeeeeeBay.


----------



## 70ss

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-T-JE...j5Dy3D4v1r8sforS7bYnk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Someone is not going to be happy. JL body with original t-jet chassis.


----------



## vansmack2

If they could not see that it is a JL body then they are not very smart. The pics clearly show the JL number on it.


----------



## hefer

If your spending that kind of money, you should always do your homework. Also, always check feedback!


----------



## hojoe

What a ripoff. I have a blue one that I just finished up, and it looks better then that one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Vint...2428489&pid=100034&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=151611342988


----------



## Bubba 123

hojoe said:


> What a ripoff. I have a blue one that I just finished up, and it looks better then that one.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Vint...2428489&pid=100034&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=151611342988


I thought it looked "ok", but just glanced the pics w/out zoom'n...
w/ LOVE 2 C pics of your car (I'm a drooling grand-prix fan :thumbsup

not disclaiming w/ U said, w/ just like 2 C U'r (& anybody's) G/P cars :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

This even right? Looks like a bit of overspray on the rear drivers fender from the white paint. I could be wrong.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-T-JE...307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4635e75b1b


----------



## Bubba 123

[email protected] said:


> This even right? Looks like a bit of overspray on the rear drivers fender from the white paint. I could be wrong.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-T-JE...307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4635e75b1b


I would think, that the body is white, then sprayed w/ black (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## rdm95

What am I missing here? 53 bids totaling over $220 for an empty pit kit..? Where are those people when I list the stoopid things? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-TJET...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rdm95

Here's another one that sold for a ridiculous amount of money.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-TJET-HO-Slot-Car-Model-Motoring-Tan-Pit-Kit-Carry-Case-/131442113315?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=1FZ0YQ3UlEPPBnntZvpgeId1uSQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## scooke123

I just bought one today in much nicer shape for $12 at a local toy show. I'd sell it right now for the low price of $100 LOL!!!! J/k


----------



## scooke123

If those bidders would watch eBay for a while those pit cases usually go for pretty low price at $25 and under.


----------



## wyatt641

holly shemoly..i am gonna clean mine up and list the darn thing..222 for a pit case..wowsers..


----------



## TUFFONE

Sometimes when you cast your line, you reel in a big fish. Sometimes just a rubber boot.


----------



## rdm95

Apparently I need to move to a deeper part of "Lake eBay"


----------



## Bill Hall

TUFFONE said:


> Sometimes when you cast your line, you reel in a big fish. Sometimes just a rubber boot.



The trick is getting 220 bones for the rubber boot!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Chevy parts making a Plymouth look even better  ...RM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Mattel...ultDomain_0&hash=item5b0eba33af#ht_512wt_1362


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Chevy parts making a Plymouth look even better  ...RM
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Mattel...ultDomain_0&hash=item5b0eba33af#ht_512wt_1362


somebody's going to be real upset @ that $$ :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## hefer

I think it looks better.


----------



## GT40

Hilltop
YOU got that right.

gt40


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I have been noticing that many sellers are listing cars at starting prices far higher than I would ever pay, so I decided to see if any of them really sell for these prices. I came across a lot of them selling for what I consider to be extremely inflated prices, but this one has me baffled...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/tyco-afx-au...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

What on earth is so special about this twinpack? Why don't any of these people ever throw money like this my way?

Joe


----------



## vansmack2

Grandcheapskate said:


> I have been noticing that many sellers are listing cars at starting prices far higher than I would ever pay, so I decided to see if any of them really sell for these prices. I came across a lot of them selling for what I consider to be extremely inflated prices, but this one has me baffled...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/tyco-afx-au...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> What on earth is so special about this twinpack? Why don't any of these people ever throw money like this my way?
> 
> Joe


I agree with you Joe that starting prices are too high on many cars these days. I pass a lot of auctions up without even clicking on them because of this. Apparently there are fools out that that will pay some of those high prices. I do still find some deals though.

Dave


----------



## brownie374

Its like fishing you throw the bait out and sometimes you get a nibble sometimes you don't!:freak:


----------



## GT40

I agree 
They must find guys with more money then brains.
Then they add on the shipping and send it right out of sight.
I don't ever buy cars on the weekend there always on the high side

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

*Avoid* ebay seller *410bassethound* he is one rude puppy! I made a request, he just wants people to buy and go away. Wonder how he would be if you bought something and there was a problem?


----------



## GT40

AFX
I'll bet it would be your problem, no his
It's all about the money with some of them not all of them there good ones out there too.


----------



## GT40

I'm dealing with one right now, she only takes Discover card WHAT
I had to send her a money order she said it just got there today it's been over a week 
and now I'm waiting another week to get it, I HOPE, I WILL NEVER BUY FROM HER AGAIN
she stuck in the 80's, also real BAD FEEDBACK It's my falt I always read the feedback before I bid just didn't have time on this listing 
Sorry for winning 
gt40


----------



## alpink

riddle me this Riddler ....
since when is Johnny Lightning chassis vintage?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Ford-C...9e36529&pid=100034&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=141682563142

and why doesn't seller know that the body is a recent DASH release?

or is the naivette an act or a lie?


----------



## vansmack2

Could be a naive seller, but seeing the track it is sitting on I doubt it.

I do run into quite a lot of seller that would not know a T-Jet from a Mega-G or 440X2.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

alpink said:


> riddle me this Riddler ....
> since when is Johnny Lightning chassis vintage?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Ford-C...9e36529&pid=100034&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=141682563142
> 
> and why doesn't seller know that the body is a recent DASH release?
> 
> or is the naivette an act or a lie?



As I stated in my post above, the prices being asked for most slot cars on eBay is absurdly high. It's not uncommon for people to ask $20+ for JL pullbacks. I don't know who is buying at those prices, but I can see it being a detriment to getting new people into our hobby. If the only cars available are $30+, the cost of admission may be too high.

By the way, did you notice the shipping cost on that car? $14.70. Must be being delivered by a personal jet. 

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy

alpink said:


> riddle me this Riddler ....
> since when is Johnny Lightning chassis vintage?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Ford-C...9e36529&pid=100034&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=141682563142
> 
> and why doesn't seller know that the body is a recent DASH release?
> 
> or is the naivette an act or a lie?


i could be wrong again, but isn't this Boosa's latest selling name?? He loved twisting words and acting stupid


----------



## vickers83

sethndaddy said:


> i could be wrong again, but isn't this Boosa's latest selling name?? He loved twisting words and acting stupid


Yep, Thats the one & only Boosa! Ripping people off on ebay for many years & under many user names!


----------



## alpink

have only heard of boosa here. so it wouldn't make any difference to contact him?


----------



## vickers83

alpink said:


> have only heard of boosa here. so it wouldn't make any difference to contact him?


You can try AP, But don`t expect any results!


----------



## rdm95

I'm always busting that guy's balls about his prices and that.. he doesn't even respond to me anymore..lol


----------



## Bill Hall

*Thats, Mr Pink!*

Ya know Al, 

I looked in his "other items for sale", but couldnt quite put my finger on it. I finally found this near mint pre-owned welcome back gift in the Mrs Boosa department. I was especialy pleased to find it in your color! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nike-Fit-Dr...608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee13cc438


----------



## Jisp

Oh that's just gorgeous! You've wonderful taste Bill. A fresh (almost) outfit for a fresh start.... it's poetry!


----------



## 60chevyjim

his adds all ways try to mislead newbie ebay buyers . 
boosa changed his ebay name , but play's the same old games.
duh gee I don't know its a repo body . looks like maybe aurora , or atlas I don't know
im not a collector duh.
he used to flat out miss describe items to get over $100 for jhonny lightning and auto world body's on grubby old aurora tjet chassis. a lot of rookie bidders fell for it .


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah Jim, clubbing baby seals was always his MO.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Need AFX pickup shoes?*

Here is a deal on the BAY you just can't pass up!


----------



## 60chevyjim

that's a shame they wont fit my tjet cars.
I guess some one forgot to proof read it before posting it.
I have seen adds before with the shipping like that too.
I guess where you put that little > . < can make a big difference ,
and putting too many numbers in .


----------



## alpink

*canned reply?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1017-Pick-U...S-/261877349293?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Dear costumehub,

the price for 3 pairs of pick up shoes appears to be a mistake?

- altered*perception
........................................................

Dear altered*perception,

Dear altered*perception, 


At this time we do not offer any price matching or discounts on items or shipping. All pricing and shipping costs would be accurately reflected in each item listed. I do apologize that we were not able to offer you any additional discounts. Please let me know if I can offer you any further assistance. 


Thank you, 
Liz Riddle
Customer Care


- costumehub
.........................................................

Dear costumehub,

Dear Liz Riddle,

very intelligent and well thought out reply to my question.
actually, I don't think you even looked at the auction listing that I am questioning you about.
there is no one on this planet that is going to pay in excess of 400 United States Dollars for 3 pairs ( six to be exact) of slot car pick up shoes.
if you do decide to reply to this question with something other than a canned message, then please, look at the auction listing and justify that price to me.
if, indeed, this is an automated reply service then send me the best stupid answer you can come up with and I will gladly share it!

Sincerely,
Semour Butz

- altered*perception
......................................

who thinks I will get another reply?
and of those who do, will it be another automated reponse?
finally, do you think the auction listing is a bargain?

:tongue:

.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I have seen this listed more than once. Maybe they think it really is a bargain? Most of the slot car items listed from costume hub have been priced a bit high, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## white_n_az

It occurs to me that this is intentional and perhaps the successful bidder is someone who wants to transfer money to them with some cover.


----------



## aurora1

*Got to be kidding*

I can rest easy tonight, I have now seen everything. Hey RjAFX, you may want to reconsider how you tear them open.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1982-TYCO-H...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c552f968a


----------



## rdm95

aurora1 said:


> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/1982-TYCO-HP7-Slot-Car-Packaging-Card-ONLY-6928-/121688266378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c552f968a
> 
> I can rest easy tonight, I have now seen everything. Hey RjAFX, you may want to reconsider how you tear them open.


Bad link..


----------



## aurora1

Try it now.


----------



## rdm95

It's funny you posted that bcz I had just messaged the seller commenting on it..lol


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Link worked for me. Agree Aurora1, some people will try to sell (and some will buy) anything!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Aurora Vibes in a Marx Set ?*

Ummm.... This Marx HO Combo(Train/Slot Car) set has two(Ex. Cond.) Aurora Vibe cars included ! Is this a mistake, or is it very early Marx HO, and they didn't have their own HO Slot Cars available yet ???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HO-...600?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d36aacc8


----------



## MSwaterlogged

don't really know, but the red car seems too big to fit the mold in the box. Maybe the Marx died and were replaced by these earlier in the life of the first owner???

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Links don't open for me. I have no idea what it is. Will set off some C4 to open it from a distance.


----------



## alpink

*lynx*



RjAFX said:


> Links don't open for me. I have no idea what it is. Will set off some C4 to open it from a distance.


highlight the link, copy it and paste it into the URL box on another tab or browser page.


----------



## RjAFX

Yep, tried that, will not open no matter what I do with it....wierd.


----------



## alpink

?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HO-...351439334600?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rmvSB=true
?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

links work for me


----------



## RjAFX

Well if I open this site with any and all browsers the ebay link works. If open this site with the HobbyTalk shortcut on my home page the link to ebay will not open. This is all new to me, as all links opened in HobbyTalk in the past. Seems to be one of two things. Google changed something, or HabbyTalk changed something. Seems the folks at Samsung think is something this site did, or an upgrade this site did not do. 

As for the MARX slot train ..... lets rip that package to shreds getting it open.

PS: ebay also thinks it has to do with something on this site. I was on the phone with both trying to get this taken care of.


----------



## alpink

ot sure I understand "If open this site with the HobbyTalk shortcut on my home page..." means.
do you still go through a browser of some sort?
or is there a way to get on the internet without using a browser that I do not know of?

perhaps, if you remove the link you are currently using and make a new one links would work for you?

curious .... what browsers do you have and what do you usually use.

also, are you on an IBM/PC type machine or a MAC?
if on PC, what OS do you use?
I am trying to learn and I might even be able to make a suggestion.
thank you in advance for your kind consideration.


----------



## RjAFX

Android WebView 1....... tried making a new short cut using the same Google search in WebView as always still does not work. Yet making a new short cut with Google Chrome it does work. Android not mac, or pc.


----------



## alpink

so, you are not using a computer but a tablet or smart phone?


----------



## RjAFX

Yepper android devices are smart phones or tablets.


----------



## white_n_az

worked for me on my Nexus 7 (Android tablet running Lollipop and Chrome)


----------



## RjAFX

Ya, I think it's pretty clear it works with Chrome.


----------



## leonus

Ok...im not sure if im going off topic... Or back on

But it really bugs me for some reason when people offer stuff for sale as New Old Stock that obviously isnt...

A while back I even messaged a guy about why his so called NOS armatures had grooves worn in them from old tapered brushes and he pretty much told me to go jump in the lake for calling him a liar.

I mean you could stil see the grooves even though he had sanded the comm surface.

Sheesh


----------



## alpink

leonus, listing number or seller ID please?


----------



## RjAFX

You have the right leonus ... all that broken worn out NOS on ebay. Oh and how about the VHTG stuff that came out two months ago, along with the very rare 1.7 inch stock cars......lol. Got to love ebay cause some numbnuts will always buy a group of four new cars that he could buy in singles for $45 bucks less.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Oh and how about the VHTG stuff


Like the other half dozen of the same item listed on Ebay at the same time by other sellers, but yours (the seller) is VHTG or VHTF.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Like the other half dozen of the same item listed on Ebay at the same time by other sellers, but yours (the seller) is VHTG or VHTF.


Well mine is VHTG and VHTF because I only list one a month. I can't help what the other 19 sellers of the same car do.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Bill, I hope your observation includes original unbuilt building kits in addition to 
nice builds as I have a bunch to post after the summer.


----------



## alpink

Holy S .... ugar


----------



## white_n_az

I would be interested in a few of the items.


----------



## GT40

Dyno
OMG Were in the world did you find that trunk load of models.
I've been in the market for a year and there slim pickings 

gt40


----------



## leonus

Heres another thing that puzzles me. Maybe you guys get it..

A couple of times i have seen something thats a real crazy bargain. It will have an opening bid of 99 cents and zero bids...

But as soon as i bid on it it will say " you have been outbid" and ask if i want to raise. This will continue on and on..

How can you get instantly outbid if there was no other bidder (zero bids) when you place yours?


----------



## vansmack2

leonus said:


> Heres another thing that puzzles me. Maybe you guys get it..
> 
> A couple of times i have seen something thats a real crazy bargain. It will have an opening bid of 99 cents and zero bids...
> 
> But as soon as i bid on it it will say " you have been outbid" and ask if i want to raise. This will continue on and on..
> 
> How can you get instantly outbid if there was no other bidder (zero bids) when you place yours?


I think there is an EBAY glitch. A few times when I placed an initial bid I got an outbid message, but I refreshed my page and saw that I actually was not outbid.


----------



## alpink

the default for a bid is to ask you if you want to bid again and it always recommends a higher bid, of course.
there have been ongoing glitches as vansmack2 pointed out that can be remedied with a refresh.
also, beware that recent bids do not always show on a listing page and refreshing doesn't always bring that up.
the cycle of the comupters to update information appears to be about every fifteen minutes.
not in stone


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*This must be a Special General Lee Set*

This set must be something special....http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Dukes-of-Hazzard-electric-slot-car-racing-set-Bonus-flag-decals-/131549090350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea0efd22e


----------



## vansmack2

slots-n-stuff said:


> This set must be something special....http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Dukes-of-Hazzard-electric-slot-car-racing-set-Bonus-flag-decals-/131549090350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea0efd22e


Somebody is trying to cash in on the PC madness.


----------



## RjAFX

Yepper, and they'll stand in line to pay triple.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Can't be too special, looks like nobody bought it.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Can't be too special, looks like nobody bought it.


Wait Charlie ..... it'll not be long before they start snatching them up. Maybe the price needs to go up much more before they'll be happy to spend money.


----------



## brownie374

I had a guy complain on the feedback to me that he liked the item but paid too much!Wasnt he the one that made the bid?:freak:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

buyers remorse, maybe he was hoping you would take pity on him and give some of his money back! Like that any of us would do that.


----------



## RjAFX

brownie.......I've made those statement in the past. It's damn those are expensive, bet the price comes back down......crap I paid to much.


----------



## Bubba 123

MSwaterlogged said:


> buyers remorse, maybe he was hoping you would take pity on him and give some of his money back! Like that any of us would do that.


when I was doing custom TV/Movie slot cars (HO) by the bulk...
(Bubba's Slot Car Emporium, under "Fantasy Cutlery"..)
I HAD 2 tell some people to;" "STOP BIDDING!!" I Have More of These!!
I'll Send You a 2nd Chance @ End of auction IF Your OUTBIDDED!!!""

even "I" thought they were going crazy on bids.....
for some dumb reason, I, just can't take advantage of Folks OR Fools..
maybe it's because I'm a "FOOL" myself :thumbsup::wave:

But, these same folks came back, over & over for my stuff :thumbsup:
I guess eventually, "Honesty", pays off :thumbsup:

I Made MORE $$ on these sales than I EVER Expected....
even with the "STOP BIDDING!!" items, THEN the 2nd chance offers as well..

If any of you folks have bought from me on Ebay (probably 4+ years ago)
THANK YOU !! :thumbsup:

my arthritis & neural degeneration, ended this career...
trying to get my meds leveled out, to "Try" again...

long, BUT Happy story... 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

Bubbah,
I am one of your very happy eBay customers.
we have also transacted outside eBay and those were wonderful deals.
all the items I have ever bought from you far outlived my expectations.
sending you my best vibes that you may find the necessary treatment to allow you to return to the hobby you so love.
KUDOs!


----------



## sethndaddy

now I want to see pictures of some of those cars Bubba. you have any?


----------



## RjAFX

BubbaRubba.......Pictures man, show us pictures.


----------



## alpink

PayPay seperates from ePay today


----------



## Tuxedo

Bubba, best wishes for a speedy and good recovery


----------



## Bubba 123

Tuxedo said:


> Bubba, best wishes for a speedy and good recovery


thanks guys,....:thumbsup:
I'm not really sick, just something similar to Parkinson's.....
un-nerving/frustrating... but w/ see w/ my "Vet" can do....
1st time around, she gave me fine motor skills I NEVER had....
had patience B4, even as a kid :thumbsup:

Al sold me a NICE camera for next to nothing (TY;-) ...
I just have to get off my lazy Bumm &.....

been housecleaning kitchen & dining room/china cabinets that haven't been touched in about a Decade (NO joke..) getting wood work cleaned & re-oiled from "Puppy-Terrierists"... ROFLMAO!!!

it all started w/ a new water heater last month....
had a BAD "Cucaracha" problem (Underline "HAD" ;-)

since wife's retired on disability, she's been able to help me get things done..
I Tucker-Out easy/quickly from that bypass surgery a few years back..
and had been bouting Depression issues from it....
I've gotten my Git-R-Done!!" back.. & work (house/yard/repairs) comes 1st..

but feeling better about it, & getting "Some" time that I actually FEEL like playing w/ slots/models again.....

FINALLY got that 1/32 Gilbert Blue '40 Ford Coupe...
waiting on tires to come in & it's fully restored... :thumbsup:

NOW, if ONLY this heat-wave would bug-out... ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## racindad

You are a good man, Bubba. It is called enjoying good fortune without having to fleece people just because you can. Most people would let greed completely consume them. You are a rare exception. Kudos!



Bubba 123 said:


> when I was doing custom TV/Movie slot cars (HO) by the bulk...
> (Bubba's Slot Car Emporium, under "Fantasy Cutlery"..)
> I HAD 2 tell some people to;" "STOP BIDDING!!" I Have More of These!!
> I'll Send You a 2nd Chance @ End of auction IF Your OUTBIDDED!!!""
> 
> even "I" thought they were going crazy on bids.....
> for some dumb reason, I, just can't take advantage of Folks OR Fools..
> maybe it's because I'm a "FOOL" myself :thumbsup::wave:
> 
> But, these same folks came back, over & over for my stuff :thumbsup:
> I guess eventually, "Honesty", pays off :thumbsup:
> 
> I Made MORE $$ on these sales than I EVER Expected....
> even with the "STOP BIDDING!!" items, THEN the 2nd chance offers as well..
> 
> If any of you folks have bought from me on Ebay (probably 4+ years ago)
> THANK YOU !! :thumbsup:
> 
> my arthritis & neural degeneration, ended this career...
> trying to get my meds leveled out, to "Try" again...
> 
> long, BUT Happy story...
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

alpink said:


> PayPay seperates from ePay today


i'm sure it has something to do with them making more money, hiding money, or finding a way to charge us more money.

Have they said what it's affecting?


----------



## Bubba 123

racindad said:


> You are a good man, Bubba. It is called enjoying good fortune without having to fleece people just because you can. Most people would let greed completely consume them. You are a rare exception. Kudos!


not to mention ALL the Friends I've made....
and have only met 1 face-2-face so far.....
BUT, Phone chatted w/ many ....
(don't use phone much anymore, due to my life-long bad hearing progressing
But, NEVER had an ear-ache or infection in 58 yrs :thumbsup

You guys are the GREATEST !!! :thumbsup:
(KEEP It That Way :tongue: :wave: )

Bubba 123 :wave: (LUV's Ya's ALL !! )


----------

